# My Jacked ride!!!!



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Well its going slow but I am just waiting now for My New C/F Fenders, hood, grill, Wing, Eyebrows, Glass trunk, Untill I get it painted. Got my specV interior and some 18"s, Omega skirts, Ressesed shaved tails, Shaved door trim My custom Andy's combat front, and a monster swap to do in the mean time of waiting for the parts to get made and finished. If I time the swap and rest of the body work it should be painted and ready to hit the track in spring. 

OH and Like I said G14 CLASSIFIED!!!!!! :cheers: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

Any pix of the wheels??? Oh and how did the spec v interior fit? Was it difficult?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Good stuff. Cant wait to see how it all looks in the end. 

And are those fenders on the wall?


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

*Where'd you get fenders?*

Just wondering where you got the c/f fenders? Can you throw me a link and how much they cost ya? I need new fenders... egh :[


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LaRon said:


> Just wondering where you got the c/f fenders? Can you throw me a link and how much they cost ya? I need new fenders... egh :[


He made them himself. I will be ordering a set when they go into production


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Yep!*



1997 GA16DE said:


> He made them himself. I will be ordering a set when they go into production


Thos are all fenders on the wall and the rear wall has the front and rear stocker bumpers, As for the interior and rims they decorate my office nicely!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

you should just drive it around like it is now... weight reduction rules!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

HA HA HA HA. mike you're such a kidder, keeping us all in suspence. this should be sweet!!! i gotta see this in person when its finished!!!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

This one I've gotta see when it's complete.
Good luck with your plans.


----------



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

hahaha..awesome man! hope to see you there down at the track..imma try and pick up this 95 SE-R from a lady for 3700 and hopefully be boostin like my bro too..but yeah..watch for the RED SE-R with the white lip/skirts..i hear it's almost complete..


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Good Luck with the purchase.*



nismo13GTiR said:


> hahaha..awesome man! hope to see you there down at the track..imma try and pick up this 95 SE-R from a lady for 3700 and hopefully be boostin like my bro too..but yeah..watch for the RED SE-R with the white lip/skirts..i hear it's almost complete..


I cant waite for the track!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hey Mike, any way to speed up those fenders? I'm gonna wait until I have everything in to do the work. When I have all my parts in, I'm going straight to my buddy's bodyshop and having them straighten the frame, install the parts and painting (and a little shaving to go along with it).

I would have emailed you, but email is a bitch when I'm not on a roadrunner ISP.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hehe...ur car is missing somehting but i just cant put my finger on it....its missing something...????.....

cant wait to see it finished. and boy i love those tires you got, azenis....good stuff....good stuff


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I know what he's doing... I know what he's doing... 

Sean said you're making good progress, Mike - keep us updated!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*More pics updated!*



samo said:


> I know what he's doing... I know what he's doing...
> 
> Sean said you're making good progress, Mike - keep us updated!


got to www.nwnismo.com
then to profiles,
then to Mikes, 

Check out the mess. with the shaved tails and door pannels.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i know what he doing too i know what he doing too !!! 

and im not telling !!! ROFL !!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Shoooosh!!!!!!!!!!!!*

G14 Classified!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyways, spoiler is a go and fenders to fallow in CF...... :fluffy: :cheers: :fluffy: 

I am a happy Boy!!!! Any one for a GA???????????


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Any one for a GA???????????


I want a couple parts off of it :thumbup:


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Who you got painting your car Mike?


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

very nice, im very impressed, can't wait to see it.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

g-g-g-god.. looks like someone went and keyed the hell out of the car.. looking interesting.. i can tell with alot of fiberglassing, and time, its going to come out beautiful


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Chuck said:


>


Oooo, I wanna shave my sides now.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

So Justin wanna sell those door trim pieces since your gonna shave them? :thumbup:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I had alot of little door dings that I wanted to get out as well so I did a criss cross block sand with 80grit to gring them out, Ground down to bare metal on the trim and filled and blocked that out, Still some highs and lows, Going to have a nice layer of buildible primmer on it and block my way down with more primmer to get it all smooth. Its going to be a little while since I am molding the omega's in and I need the finished fenders to do that.....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> So Justin wanna sell those door trim pieces since your gonna shave them? :thumbup:


the rubber trim? I peeled it all off like a year ago. Now I jus got a groove.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

A sneak peek at what's to come:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Bwaaaa Haaaaahaaaaahaaaaa!!!!*

I need to get that frammed, Any ways I just found my new wall paper!!!!


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

haha.............i wonder what's under that cover........


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

cant wait to see what it is... in the mean time you can just take out all your floor panels and run around like the flinstones.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*SHIT! Where did I put the Stearing wheel?*










Oh by the way it looks like Sam added some new pics to my profile on www.nwnismo.com :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

uh oh, Mike's gone nuts, he's pulling the car apart limb from limb. God, I can't imagine what it's gonna look like when it;s all done.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

Holy Shit...well now i know what my car looks like inside...thanks lol


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LOL, that's what my car looked like when I took off my dash. I luv my new black SE-R dash


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> LOL, that's what my car looked like when I took off my dash. I luv my new black SE-R dash




I love my black GXE LE dash.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

got the engine out today, OHHHH MY GOD, WHAT HAVE I GOTTEN MYSELF INTO??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

I think I need a beer! :cheers:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ROFL.. mike ur hilarious !!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Whoa! I think you'll need more than ONE beer! :cheers:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Shiot!!!! Still passing on the wireing!!!*

I spent part of the day working out T'Shirt design and stickers with my friend and than more polishing, and Then cleaning and painting my calipers silver then Clear yellow, ready for the candy red to pull out the orange of my car..... Man I am a slacker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



SAM WHERE ARE U?????????????? I NEED HELP WITH WIRING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

UH OH!!!! Whats that hanging in the wall behind me? What radiator is that? Such simple clues to what I am doing!!! :fluffy:  :fluffy:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> UH OH!!!! Whats that hanging in the wall behind me? What radiator is that? Such simple clues to what I am doing!!! :fluffy:  :fluffy:


Um, mike, that was a bad idea pointing that out, I'm pretty sure I'm right, now. I happen to have a green one sitting in my garage (I came home for superbowl and it's my mom's car). The radiator matches up.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTW< u need to get AIM. I really need to talk to you about the fenders and I like to talk in person.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Really! What does your mom Drive? I doubt it, They dont come in green!!!! Shoot me an email about the fenders.... :fluffy:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Really! What does your mom Drive? I doubt it, They dont come in green!!!! Shoot me an email about the fenders.... :fluffy:


not even in dark, dark, metallic green? Ok, is the engine direct ignition or distributer and wires?

AND GET AIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> not even in dark, dark, metallic green? Ok, is the engine direct ignition or distributer and wires?
> 
> AND GET AIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nah on the AIM!!! Nope on the color, your shooting in the wrong direction!!!! :fluffy:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, I think I was going in the wrong direction then, AND GET AIM.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> ok, I think I was going in the wrong direction then, AND GET AIM.


I HATE AOL> I dont know how to set up this crap. Fill me in... :fluffy:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

AHHHH, I CAN'T BELIEVE IT, HOW COULD I HAVE MISSED IT, U MADE IT SO OBVIOUS!!!!!!!! AHHHH, I FEEL LIKE AN IDIOT NOW. Fine, I'll email u.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> AHHHH, I CAN'T BELIEVE IT, HOW COULD I HAVE MISSED IT, U MADE IT SO OBVIOUS!!!!!!!! AHHHH, I FEEL LIKE AN IDIOT NOW. Fine, I'll email u.


I dont see an email, questioning your thoughts? :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> I dont see an email, questioning your thoughts? :fluffy: :fluffy:


I sent it to you 10 min after that^^^^^^post.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Here is what new...*









My painted calipers and GC setup.








My polished brake lines and clean engine bay.








Notice my power steering cooler?

:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


>


Holy schnikees, those calipers look fucking awesome.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

power steering cooler? never heard of that...but damn...i cant wai to see this thing


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

In person they look even better. I gotta tell ya, Polishing is a pain in the A$$ But it looks great when it is finished. :hal: :jawdrop:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Yeh Looking good....


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

im not sure why, but i have a feeling that maybe a QR25DE is going to be going in... 

something massive.. bigger than a 2.0 any who.

lets see what youve got up your sleeve.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Hey, so whats the deal with this project? Its been awhile and I havent heard anything.... I wanna know!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

holy old thread!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Just waiting on parts and wireing info, and I have been kinda busy tring to get all my orders out while making some new cool things.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Any new pics to keep our interest while we wait???


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

What kinda paint did you use on your calipers? They look sick!


----------



## BryanC 95SE-R (Mar 24, 2004)

LaRon said:


> Just wondering where you got the c/f fenders? Can you throw me a link and how much they cost ya? I need new fenders... egh :[


www.extremedimensions.com has universals
bryan


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Letting the cat out of the bag.....*

I need a shot in the arm or a kick in the ass to get this finished, So I though I would share with you whats going on!!!!!!!!!http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=28107


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I hope you got much stiffer front springs, that's QRs gonna weigh alot.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

awesome, good luck


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I got the GC and AGX's for the B14. I beleive the engine ways less than the SR but the tranny helps ballence That out....


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

In one way im insanly jelouse, one the other hand, you still have your work cut out for you, and im glad im not doing this.
Its going to be one of a kind, well for a lil while at least.Until the next crazy bastid, attemts it. 
How did this swap get started? 
Good luck with the rest of it, hope everything goes smoothly.
Insane is right.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I saw on our classifieds section this guy was selling his interior and other Misc stuff from his totaled spec. I started purchaseing the interior Lava and Black because I new it would look good with my interior scheme. He had a buyer back out right before christmas on the front clip so I worked my ass off through the holidays to get it.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

That is pretty sweet. When your done with that you can come down to Florida and do the same for me.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

lol. well there was a guy with an NX like 1 year back who swapped the Qr25de in it.. in a small nx.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Chuck said:


> lol. well there was a guy with an NX like 1 year back who swapped the Qr25de in it.. in a small nx.




There are big ones?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

small as in "its not a big car"..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

any more recent pix, I wanna see the work in progress.

PS: so I don't have to get back into my email account, I found a box for the trunklid. I went down to the U-Haul and got a box that's 48x24x21, I think it'll be big enough. I'll be using cardboard and bubble wrap to keep it from getting damaged. I'll tell you when I get the car back.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Nope been to busy with work kids and this bussiness thingy! I had to cut something out for the time being...... And I am still waiting on some parts.....


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Nope been to busy with work kids and this bussiness thingy! I had to cut something out for the time being...... And I am still waiting on some parts.....



BTW sand your shit with a DA sander with 150.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Why dont you get your A$$ over here and help?????????????


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

I am in the middle of mine. Then I wuold be more than happy to.

Mine gets painted white with blue pearl this Sat.


----------

